# Help! B&g Tanks Not Draining!



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Outbackers! I haven't been here for a while, but I'm looking for some help/suggestions. This is my second year/season with a TT - 2004 26RS. I'm at a seasonal site and just de-winterized last weekend - wiped down the inside, washed the sheets, stock some food, tested everything and drained the pink stuff. The septic tank I drain into was full so I had to wait a few days for the site to empty it before I could empty my tanks.

I didn't think too much of it. We camped the weekend. When I was getting ready to leave I decided to drain my black and gray tanks. Checked my drain hose and pulled the black tank release - nothing. Thought that was odd since we used the toilet a bit. I shut it off and tried the gray release - still nothing. I closed it, got brave, took the hose off, and pulled the gray release - again just a very small amount of water flowed out not the, okay here it comes.

Any suggestions? I have a flush king - should I try it or should I run a line into and fish for a clog? Please help me!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd try the Flush King first....slowly.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There's got to be something wedged into the main dump tube since both the grey and the Black branch off from each other and the odds that both are stuck are remote .... can you take a powerful flashlight andlook up into the tube ... maybe something has crawled up in there and made a nest ... otherwsie I would suggest filling both the grey and black to full points and open both tank valves at once to see if you could flush out whatever is in the main tube ...

I would be hesitant on using a flush king first since you may just be shoving whatever is in their further up ...

Hey there is no chance that some kids pushed a ball or something up in there is it as a mean joke???

But when you mentioned seasonal site I keep thinking something made a nest in there...


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd try the Flush King first....slowly.


Okay slowly as in open the gray release and then add some water? (sorry, I'm still pretty green).


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> There's got to be something wedged into the main dump tube since both the grey and the Black branch off from each other and the odds that both are stuck are remote .... can you take a powerful flashlight andlook up into the tube ... maybe something has crawled up in there and made a nest ... otherwsie I would suggest filling both the grey and black to full points and open both tank valves at once to see if you could flush out whatever is in the main tube ...
> 
> I would be hesitant on using a flush king first since you may just be shoving whatever is in their further up ...
> 
> ...


Have to agree with ghosty, I would try and see whatever is cloging the main tube and only open the grey valve as needed at this point.

Ed


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

another thing you could do is close both the Black and Grey ... and take a water hose with a sprayer on the end and turn it on full and run it up the tube to see what comes out ... with the valves closed you dont risk anything either running or being pushed up into the tanks.... but do take a flashlight first and take a good look to see what you can see...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Man, I can see this heading South real quick! Can you imagine the surprise of the poor critter that's stuck up there, all nice and comfy in his new home...only to get the shock of its life when a hose spewing water is poking at it? But...not as surprised as the one holding the hose when the critter decides it wants to leave and shoots out of the tube!!!







That would be one for America's Funniest home videos.

Just kidding. I'm sure there's nothing alive in there, just waiting until you bend down with the flashlight to look to decide it wants to leave....


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Get the tor-tilla chips and a hose spreader

I love that movie "RV"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sl1960a said:


> I'd try the Flush King first....slowly.


Okay slowly as in open the gray release and then add some water? (sorry, I'm still pretty green).








[/quote]

Rethinking this, I might suggest trying the Flush King, but with both tank valves closed. Don't open the water wide up and hope for the best....start off with quick blasts of water and then allow it to drain back out....repeat...repeat...repeat.

The nice thing about the Flush King is you should see "something" come out that was causing the blockage. Once you do...open the Grey tank as a quick test.


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Justman said:


> Man, I can see this heading South real quick! *Can you imagine the surprise of the poor critter that's stuck up there, all nice and comfy in his new home...only to get the shock of its life when a hose spewing water is poking at it*? But...not as surprised as the one holding the hose when the critter decides it wants to leave and shoots out of the tube!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what was his attitude when the black valve was opened???? Surprise would be and understatement.

I would fill the tank from the inside until they are 100% full, then open the drain valves. Since you said it was a seasonal site you do leave the tanks closed until full then dump correct? If not then you have an issue that is not that easy to correct, the dreaded poop pyramid but that should not affect the grey tank.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

malibutay said:


> Get the tor-tilla chips and a hose spreader
> 
> I love that movie "RV"


Why would they sell you a hose spreader if you aint supposed to spread the hose?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would have to agree that since neither tank is draining the blockage has to be in the common discharge pipe. How well you will be able to look up in there with a flashlight will depend on the layout of the plumbing. On our 28RSDS the pipe comes straight out to the side of the trailer, makes a 90 degree bend towards the rear for about 18" and then another 90 degree bend out the side. Consequently, in our case, you would not be able to see more than a few inches up the line.

Ultimately you are probably going to have to run a snake up in there to clear whatever is blocking things out. Here's the bad news... Not knowing exactly where the blockage is, you have no way of knowing just how much waste is blocked up behind it. When you first opened the black tank valve, you 'charged' the line with black tank waste (trying to be p.c. here!). Even after closing the valve, that waste is still in the line. Now, if you are lucky, the blockage is right at the valves and the quantity of waste will not amount to much. If you are not lucky, there may be several feet of waste backed up waiting to get out once you clear the blockage. Bottom line, be fully prepared before you attack!

The idea of filling - and opening - both tanks to try and pressure the blockage out may work, but if you are going to open both tanks at once, be sure the gray tank is really full first (I would fill it until it starts backing up into the tub). If you have a situation where black tank water level is higher than the gray tank water level, and the blockage does not clear quickly, the black tank is going to drain into the gray tank until the levels are equalized and that could cause bigger troubles down the road.

I think if it was me, and considering what we are dealing with here, I'd be tempted to just call in a pro. It will cost you a few bucks, but in the long run that may be a small price to pay!

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I think this is one case where we can all agree, we do NOT need to see pictures!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> ....
> I think if it was me, and considering what we are dealing with here, I'd be tempted to just call in a pro. It will cost you a few bucks, but in the long run that may be a small price to pay!
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Come on Doug, where is your sense of adventure?!?!









That being said, I might be inclined to call the professional. That way you can operate the video camera for the funniest video's submission..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: I think this is one case where we can all agree, we do NOT need to see pictures!


I still don't have "smell-a-vision" so post all the pictures possible....


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say you need to have someone snake the toilet while you look up the discharge pipe...............


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay - we have an all clear!!

Got to the site today - checked the drain with a flashlight - no critters or any other debris. I used a hose to wash out and it was clear. Tried the gray and it still trickled. Stuck a snake wire in and spun it a few times before pulling it. Has some debris stick on it and the trickle was a bit more. Repeated a few times and it got better but still not the, "OMG, here it comes." Got brave and tried the black the same way with the same results.

Since I felt like the main drain was clear, I put my flush king on, filled the drain full until it had a bit of pressure and opened the gray tank. This helped a bit more with some debris coming out and repeated it several times. It was a better flow, but still not the full bore flow. I then did the same with the black tank with much better results.

After letting both tanks drain some (black then gray) I did the flush king back wash for the black tank and started filling up the gray tank from the sink. After filling both, I drained the black and it drained like a champ with some paper chunks (I use Kroger single ply - similar to Scott 1000), but not huge chunks by any means. The meter level read empty when it was done.

I then drained the gray. It drained fine but actually had some chunks come though too - I'm thinking it may have been left over debris from black tank. It also read empty when it was done.

Here are my questions now. I was recommended and used Pure Power tank treatment last year. Should I be using something else? Also should I try using some Rid-x? I'm wondering since I am stationary if this may be causing an issue.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since it is a seasonal site I would do the following.

At the end of the weekend dump and flush the tanks, then close the valves.
Add some Rid-X and then fill the tank to the top.
Leave the tanks full while you are away and dump them when you get back for your next weekend.

You have holding tanks, not septic tanks but I would not treat with chemicals while you are away. Let the tanks work like septic tanks while you are gone. I always leave my tanks empty between trips but I drive many miles from my typical camp site to home and my local dump station. This drive tends to liquify the contents and when I dump and flush it is very clean.

The installation of a tornado flush nozzle would also help.


----------

